
Ask HN: Internship/Apprenticeship in Buenos Aires - gluque
I&#x27;m an Electronics Engineering student. I&#x27;m moving to Argentina to finish my degree and would really appreciate any [info | hints | tips] to find a job or internship there.
======
tomascot
Do you know spanish?

Search for satellogic, they build satellites

------
brudgers
Which companies interest you?

~~~
gluque
I've worked mainly with instrumentation, control, embedded systems and FPGAs

~~~
brudgers
I am curious about the names of companies that interest you because research
is often helpful in finding an internship (and later when finding regular
employment).

Maybe you will have great luck and a Hacker News reader in Buenos Aires will
discover your question and offer you a job (but there is no contact
information in your profile). It is more likely that you will have to depend
on the ordinary luck of finding a job by gathering relevant facts about
possible companies or by contacting the placement office of your school or by
meeting people and hearing about a job from them. The internet probably will
not replace most of the traditional hard work of finding a job.

~~~
gluque
Thanks for the advice, I know It seems like I'm going for an easy way out (and
it kinda is), but I was curious to see if there was anyone from Buenos Aires
who I could talk to since I don't know anyone in the industry there. (And the
industry in my country is non existent). I'm currently searching for companies
and openings but I'll expect to do the real work when I arrive there in a
couple of weeks, I guess I wanted to get a few pointers.

~~~
brudgers
My experience has been that it is usually much easier to look for a job once I
am in the new place. In the past, however, I have done research
beforehand...once it involved cutting a payphone phonebook in half with a
pocket knife and taking it back to my home town, but that is a pre-internet
story.

Besides companies, it might make sense to look at hacker spaces and meetups
and electronics surplus stores. Also, think about talking to companies that
sell instruments and electronics parts because they will know who the local
industries.

I don't attribute anything to laziness. There's only so much a person can do
and before moving there are a lot of other things to do.

